
Major labels sue YouTube ripping site - CiaranR
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-37482570
======
MrLeftHand
Haha, the publishers are b_tch_n' about the site raking in millions on others
expense?

You don't say...

Then what are you doing?

Went to the site haven't seen any ads or anything helping the creator to rake
in the millions.

It's like a bank robber is late with his heist and another robber is already
there and he calls the cops on him that the other robber is stealing all his
money!

There is a solution for this. Don't put it on youtube!

------
tonylemesmer
The internet is a massive copying machine. When will media companies realise
this. If you want someone to view your media you have to allow it onto their
device. Once it is there, they can do what they want with it.

Unfortunately they have to accept it.

IMO prices need to come down and platforms need to make it easier to listen
than pirating.

